# Newb has almost completed his Richline Updated 4-19!



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well this is where I am at so far. Any thoughts suggestions, constructive critisizm? Took some time to figure out how I wanted to start this morning, but everything started falling in place.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 11, 2009)

1 more pic


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good! 8)


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice job  Good images of the front framing. Did you screw the center down to the ribs? Just wondering because I am going to be framing next week (hopefully).


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 11, 2009)

Stryker777 said:


> Nice job  Good images of the front framing. Did you screw the center down to the ribs? Just wondering because I am going to be framing next week (hopefully).



I didnt screw to the ribs on the bottom. Basically I just have it there for support. I centered it in the bottom of the v and it sits on each side of the v. Pretty solid and really cant move because of the shape of the bottom. I hope you understand what Im trying to explain  .


----------



## michiganman18 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats the same way i did mine. I have pics will post later. but the reason i wanted it the way i did it was so it could be removed if i ever wanted it for cruising instead of fishing. And if i want to take more people out i can reduce the weight. It just sits on the bottom of the boat and just like yours mine is solid as well!


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would turn that center 2x4 vertical like the rest of them. If you need the wideth, nail two 2x4 side by side. With the board the way you have it it will sag, if your boat gets water in it the supports may rot out. If the board is vertical it will be stronger especially if you nail two together. Then you can get rid of those supports and open the space up for storage. 

Otherwise its looking great, nice job so far.


----------



## RStewart (Apr 12, 2009)

nice job. nice to see another richline.


----------



## switchback (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good so far. Keep up the good work. 
Got a richline myself. 
Stew I need to look yours up and see how it turned out.


----------



## RStewart (Apr 13, 2009)

switchback said:


> Looking good so far. Keep up the good work.
> Got a richline myself.
> Stew I need to look yours up and see how it turned out.



not done yet. since i last posted pics, i have the carpet done. i will get pics updated. i just got a new pc today after my hard drive crashed on my laptop a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope to finish up this week. The lumber yards all closed at noon on saturday, so I was stuck in the mud with a lot of daylight left. I worked on the trailer the rest of the day. I have a question though. What sized plywood should I use for the decking. I figured on 5/8 or 3/4, but started wondering about weight. Most of the time I will be by myself on the front. I wanted to put the battery up front, but wondered if it would be better to place in the back.


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I'm a noob too, but I used 5/8 on mine. Don't know if I saved any weight because I put my framing fairly close for support, but I can't imagine it not being heavy enough. Feels like plenty when I walk on it in the shop, but I haven't had her out of the shed yet. Alone on a lake will really tell the tale of what I've done wrong.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 13, 2009)

What is the best way to mound a foot TM on the bow? Any one have any examples?


----------



## switchback (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll try to get pics of mine tomorrow to put on here. I put a 50 lb thrust minnkota foot control TM on mine. Works great.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone have any pics?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 15, 2009)

I will tell you this about the foot control... if you plan on standing for long periods of time fishing, I would suggest you build a recessed box to put it in.. .basically build it into your floor.

My back kills me after a day of fishing from standing - especially if it's windy because I have to put all of my weight on the other leg while controlling


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well this is what I have so far. The front wasnt the funnest, but it didnt turn out too bad. I should have cut the storage areas to match the framing, but Im a noob.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 15, 2009)

looks good to me.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 16, 2009)

looks really good. here is a link on my boat, on the second page you can see the mini transom i made for my trolling motor on the bow. angled the wood and also the clamp holes to bring the motor as close to vertical as possible. works great.
oops, you said foot controlled, well maybe this will help someone


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well more progess made on the Richline. Now I just need to figure out how to mount the TM on the bow. Im going to have to raise the back end up of the plywood to make it level with the bow of the boat.


----------



## switchback (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry it took so long. Been busy. I used fenderwashers to build up the difference in mine and it has worked great. It's a 50 lb thrust and yanks hard on 5 and has withstood the punishment. Here's a pic of each side. not fancy but works.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I am about finished. Just a couple of finishing touches left to do.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Where do you all run your TM wires to the battery at? Not sure where to drill the hole for it.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 21, 2009)

jwdrummer01 said:


> Where do you all run your TM wires to the battery at? Not sure where to drill the hole for it.




anyone?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 21, 2009)

If you're talking about the wires coming out of the foot control and then going back to the battery - well it depends on if you mount your foot control or not.

I don't have mine mounted because I want to be able to turn it and move it around so that I can get comfortable while fishing standing. I have the wires coming from the foot control back to the left side of my boat (side my trolling motor is mounted) then run it down the side walls in the channel half way up the wall and behind the ribs.

If you mount it (considering you have a deck) you can drill a hole and run it underneat and then on to where you batteries are. 

I have my batteries inside of my middle bench where I cut the top off and took out all of the foam. I have a battery on each side of the bench, and storage in the middle.


----------



## RStewart (Apr 23, 2009)

your boat turned out awesome. i like the bow extension you built to mount trolling motor to. I have been brainstorming as I drive across this country as to how I"m gonna do mine. How do you like those seats? I got the same ones. I plan on getting better ones later, but these had the best reviews of all the cheap seats.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 23, 2009)

stew6371 said:


> your boat turned out awesome. i like the bow extension you built to mount trolling motor to. I have been brainstorming as I drive across this country as to how I"m gonna do mine. How do you like those seats? I got the same ones. I plan on getting better ones later, but these had the best reviews of all the cheap seats.




Thanks. Yeah the boat was given to me from my wifes grandpa. He had a new hand trolling motor and new seats. I traded the TM for a foot controlled and figured I would get some better seats at a later time. They really arent bad though.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great. What are the aluminum things coming off the boat onto the decks?


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 23, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Looks great. What are the aluminum things coming off the boat onto the decks?



Those were the support things that were already there. I just re-attached them.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a good spot to mount some rod holders.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I have completed my boat for now. Next step will be to paint it, but that is a long way down the road($$$). I tested it out yesterday evening and this is awesome. Fishes great and fits my needs better. Thanks for all the info and suggestions for this mod. Now I feel like buying another boat and modding it. :lol:


----------



## jwdrummer01 (May 7, 2009)

The boat is paying off!! :lol:


----------



## LarryA (May 7, 2009)

jwdrummer01 said:


> Well I have completed my boat for now. Next step will be to paint it, but that is a long way down the road($$$). I tested it out yesterday evening and this is awesome. Fishes great and fits my needs better. Thanks for all the info and suggestions for this mod. Now I feel like buying another boat and modding it. :lol:



Boat looks good. The puppy is cool too.


----------



## Brine (May 7, 2009)

Nice Pic Jw, 

Unfortunately, your cutie pie little girl stole the glory of a nice LM pic. :lol:


----------



## jwdrummer01 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I had to redeem myself. My daughter Addy caught this fish and got her pic in the local paper.


----------



## rcgreat (May 7, 2009)

Awesome pics, I cant wait to take my kids fishing and get memories like you have.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 10, 2009)

rcgreat said:


> Awesome pics, I cant wait to take my kids fishing and get memories like you have.



Let me echo that! My boy is just 11 mo. and Mom has sibling still in her belly. I can't wait to take them fishing and camping. 

I have to ask... the drummer screen name and the Fender hat. So which is it drummer or guitarist?


----------



## jwdrummer01 (May 11, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> rcgreat said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome pics, I cant wait to take my kids fishing and get memories like you have.
> ...




Actually both. My dad has played guitar since he was 16. He always had a guitar sitting around the house and he taught me how to play. I picked up drums on my own. Been playing drums since I was 8 and guitar since I was 10.


----------

